# a enemigo que huye, puente de plata



## Mortadelo y Filemón

Hi!

This is a question about a proverb (in the title), which basically means it´s great when someone you don´t like goes away or backs down. For example you might say it when your partner´s ex-spouse emigrates abroad. Really, I´m looking for a native English speaker to suggest an equivalent saying.

Many thanks


----------



## WestSideGal

Hi M y F

I found this online

A enemigo que huye, puente de plata. 

Transliteration: If an enemy flees, build him a bridge of silver.
Translation: If you see how to solve a problem with someone, make the solution easy for him.
Hope that helps.


----------



## didakticos

I am sorry, but I don't agree with this. I am not a native English speaker, so I cannot suggest an equivalent, but I think that the original idea is: _if your enemy flees, make things easy for him/her to go away_.

I also noticed that the transliteration and translation are missplaced.

Mortadelo y Filemón: you got the meaning right. *(I like your user name too!)*


----------



## graemephillips

The equivalent English phrase is "don't let the door hit you on your way out".  It refers to the fact that many doors in olden times were heavy and if you hesitated whilst walking through the door, the door might hit you.  Therefore, you are encouraging someone to go without hesitation.


----------



## Ferrol

Es un refrán castellano, que algunos atribuyen a Gonzalo Fernández de Cordoba, El Gran Capitán, noble  y  notable militar español al servicio de los Reyes Católicos, primero en la guerra de Granada, y luego en Italia contra los franceses. No consta en el diccionario de la r.a.e. , pero sí en el de María Moliner, que solo dice que "su significado es claro". Esta es una definición que he encontrado
"facilitar la salida de un enemigo, competidor o cualquier individuo que pueda causar daño."
Es muy utilizado por donde vivo

En inglés he encontrado "it's good to make a bridge of gold to a flying enemy"pero no se si se dice.Nunca lo oído ni leído
 Contexto
Hablando con su hermana ,una señora, viuda reciente de un señor del que estaba separada, pero que en su testamento ha dejado una casa en el campo a partes iguales a la hija que tuvieron en común (María) y a Juan, fruto de otra relación, y que vive en China. María quiere ocupar la casa , para vivir en ella con su pareja, y efectuar las reformas que necesita, y tiene que negociar con Juan pagarle su parte para poner toda la propiedad a su nombre. Se prevén problemas para llegar a un acuerdo sobre la cantidad a pagar a Juan.
La madre dice "pues Juan no va a venir de China hasta Navidad". Su hermana dice "a enemigo que huye puente de plata"
Me suena raro lo del "bridge of gold"
¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Chez

I have never heard the 'bridge of gold' thing in English although I've just looked it up and am surprised to find that it appears in a reputable (Oxford) book of proverbs..

I don't think very many people in a modern audience would have heard of it.

Also, I don't really see how it applies to the story about Maria, Juan and the house. How is the fact that Juan will not be coming back until Christmas related to 'making a bridge of gold for a fleeing enemy' i.e. making an enemy's escape route easy so he doesn't cause too much damage.


----------



## Masood

I had the same question as Chez.
I don't see how Juan's return from China could be thought of as him becoming less of a problem.


----------



## Ferrol

Thank you Chez and Masood.It would be up to Maria’s aunt to answer. Maybe she meant that as long as Juan is that far away, Maria is not likely to have much trouble from him , no matter she is already living with her partner in the country house. It is , to my mind , a way to say it would be good to push  troubles (and Juan) away for as much time as possible. By the way, the names are made up, but it was a real conversation I witnessed this morning.
Anyway that was Maria’s aunt opinion. She may be wrong!


----------



## Masood

I'd not heard of the English expression before, but one online explanation is 
"_Retreating enemies will kill or destroy anybody or anything that stands in their way, so it is advisable to give them free passage._" (ie Don't obstruct their retreat)

Is this close in meaning to the Spanish?


----------



## Ferrol

Yes Masood.It is. Quite a mouthful though


----------



## Masood

Maybe you could paraphrase the expression as "to offer a bridge of gold to your enemy".


----------



## x.y.z

La frase está mal empleada, porque Juan tiene que venir. Dentro del contexto.


----------



## Ferrol

x.y.z said:


> La frase está mal empleada, porque Juan tiene que venir. Dentro del contexto.


Pero mientras que no viene,está, por decirlo así, "huido".Al menos eso,  supongo , que quería decir la tía de Maria



Masood said:


> Maybe you could paraphrase the expression as "to offer a bridge of gold to your enemy".


Thank you Masood


----------



## nelliot53

The gold (oro), or silver (plata), is what she has to offer Juan for his part, so he returns/retreats happily back to China!


----------



## x.y.z

_It is good to make a bridge of gold to a flying enemy_ es el _proverb._


----------



## Ferrol

x.y.z said:


> _It is good to make a bridge of gold to a flying enemy_ es el _proverb._


El problema es que según comentan los nativos, es muy poco usada , al revés que su equivalente española.El motivo de que abriera el hilo, era indagar la existencia de una frase en inglés con el mismo sentido, que también fuera muy conocida


----------



## nelliot53

DLE-RAE:

hacer la puente de plata a alguien

1. loc. verb. Facilitarle y allanarle las cosas en que halla dificultad, para empeñarle en un asunto o hacerle desistir de él.

*pave the way*

SEE SYNONYMS FOR pave the way ON THESAURUS.COM
Make progress or development easier, as in Her findings paved the way for developing a new vaccine. This expression alludes to paving a road so it is easier to travel on. [Late 1500s]

Close enough, I think.  dictionary.com


----------



## Gabriel

Me gusta. "Pave the way" es muy usado. O sea que en este caso podría ser "pave the way out for a retreating/flying enemy"?


----------



## Ferrol

Gracias nelliott y Gabriel.A mi también me gusta, aunque sea menos literal que lo del "bridge of gold"


----------



## Masood

Gabriel said:


> Me gusta. "Pave the way" es muy usado. O sea que en este caso podría ser "pave the way out for a retreating/flying enemy"?


I like this one - as long as it's qualified with the '_retreating/fleeing enemy_' (much prefer _fleeing_, even though the original expression is _flying_).


----------



## Ferrol

nelliot53 said:


> DLE-RAE:
> 
> hacer la puente de plata a alguien
> 
> 1. loc. verb. Facilitarle y allanarle las cosas en que halla dificultad, para empeñarle en un asunto o hacerle desistir de él.


Curioso digas "*la *puente de plata".Puente es masculino según el DLE de la r.a.e. En gallego, y creo que en castellano antiguo es femenino.¿Decís "la puente" en Puerto Rico?


----------



## Ballenero

Ferrol said:


> El problema es que según comentan los nativos, es muy poco usada , al revés que su equivalente española.


¿Tú crees que es muy usada?
Yo diría que es poco conocida.
Sé de su existencia porque aparece en la letra de una canción pero creo no haberla oído decir a nadie.


----------



## Ferrol

Ballenero said:


> ¿Tú crees que es muy usada?
> Yo diría que es poco conocida.
> Sé de su existencia porque aparece en la letra de una canción pero creo no haberla oído decir a nadie.


Pues yo lo he oído muchas veces.La última fue ayer mismo en la conversación que refiero en el OP


----------



## nelliot53

Ferrol said:


> Curioso digas "*la *puente de plata".Puente es masculino según el DLE de la r.a.e. En gallego, y creo que en castellano antiguo es femenino.¿Decís "la puente" en Puerto Rico?


 Aparece así en el DLE:  hacer la puente de plata a alguien


----------



## Ferrol

nelliot53 said:


> Aparece así en el DLE:  hacer la puente de plata a alguien


Cierto. Jamás la he oido , y suena raro ese "la". Su significado es distinto,  según el diccionario de la r.a.e.Esta expresion acabo de comprobar que no está recogida  en el monumental "Diccionario de uso del español", de María Moliner. ¿La has leído en Puerto Rico?

hacer la puente de plata a alguien

1. loc. verb. Facilitarle y allanarle las cosas en que halla dificultad, paraempeñarle en un asunto o hacerle desistir de él.


----------



## nelliot53

Ferrol said:


> Cierto. Jamás la he oido , y suena raro ese "la". Su significado es distinto,  según el diccionario de la r.a.e.Esta expresion acabo de comprobar que no está recogida  en el monumental "Diccionario de uso del español", de María Moliner. ¿La has leído en Puerto Rico?
> 
> hacer la puente de plata a alguien
> 
> 1. loc. verb. Facilitarle y allanarle las cosas en que halla dificultad, paraempeñarle en un asunto o hacerle desistir de él.



No, nunca la había leido hasta qu la ví en el DLE-RAE.  Me pareció raro, pero pensé que pudo ser un error tipográfico.


----------



## Ferrol

nelliot53 said:


> No, nunca la había leido hasta qu la ví en el DLE-RAE.  Me pareció raro, pero pensé que pudo ser un error tipográfico.


Gracias. Yo también me pregunto si lo es


----------



## TheCrociato91

Por si a alguien le interesa profundizar en esto:



el puentela puenteSe emplea mayoritariamente en masculino. Su uso en femenino se considera arcaico o, en algunas regiones, dialectal. La gramática de la RAE del 2009 aconseja su uso en masculino.

Género y significado - Wikilengua

*puente*. ‘Construcción que permite salvar por encima un río, un foso o una vía de comunicación’. Aunque en el español medieval y clásico se usó mayoritariamente en femenino —de lo que aún quedan vestigios en el habla popular y, a veces, en la literaria—, en el español general actual es de género masculino, al igual que su étimo latino: _«Comenzó a atravesar un puente para carretas»_ (Jodorowsky _Pájaro_ [Chile 1992]). 
puente | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## nelliot53

En noticiarios de España he escuchado siempre el uso de *la* pero para referirse al desbordamiento de un río: la riada.




*riada* _nf_(inundación)flood _n_ Se desbordó el canal y *la riada* llegó hasta el centro del pueblo.


----------



## Agró

Ponferrada (ciudad de León)
puente ferrad*a *(fem.)


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ferrol said:


> Pues yo lo he oído muchas veces


Yo también y además la utilizo.


----------



## Agró

Aquí también es conocida y usada.


----------



## Ferrol

Agró said:


> Ponferrada (ciudad de León)
> puente ferrad*a *(fem.)


O "Las Puentes de García Rodríguez",traducción de "As Pontes..."


----------



## Agró

Ferrol said:


> O "Las Puentes de García Rodríguez",traducción de "As Pontes..."


Parece que allá por el noroeste pervive el femenino, en gallego y en berciano, como mínimo.


----------



## Graciela J

*puente*

1. m. Construcción de piedra, ladrillo, madera, hierro, hormigón, etc., que se construye y forma sobre los ríos, fosos y otros sitios, para poder pasarlos. Era u. t. c. f. Dialectalmente, u. c. f.     (Era usado también como femenino)

Los refranes por lo general son antiguos, y suelen mantener la sintaxis original. 

Este refrán aparece en el Quijote. Traté de buscar una traducción de la novela al inglés para ver como lo traducían; pero las que encontré lo traducen más o menos literalmente.


----------



## gato radioso

In this context I would have used other expressions as:
_Dejalo estar
No despiertes a un león dormido
Que se quede como está..._
I'd use the expression we're discussing here, very popular in the south too, in other situations like:
*Two guys are competing for a girl's attention. One of them receives an unexpected offer he can't refuse for a fantastic job in Australia, starting next Monday.
*You are preparing for a public exam. Three days before the exam, your biggest competitor breaks a leg skiing in Austria.
*You are to get into a lot of money when your father dies. Unfortunately, he's married to a horrible woman (your stepmother), and she's entitled to a third of everything. But both your father and his horrible wife did the very same day, so all the money will come to you.


----------



## Elcanario

(sic) "Prov. Al enemígo la puénte de pláta: make a Silver Bridge for your enemy. That is, hinder not his flight, left Despair turn him the more furious upon you." Stevens 1706.
(sic) "Al enemígo que huye, la puente de plata. Refr. que enseña, que al contrario que huye, no se le ha de hacer oposición, ni resistir la fuga porque de lo contrario se suelen experimentar revéses de la fortuna." Academia de Autoridades 1732.

A fleeing enemy, silver bridge.
It's a phrase authored by the politician and military Castilian, Gonzalo Fernandez de Córdoba (1453 - 1515), known in the war as the Great Captain, conqueror of Naples.
In the wars of antiquity, it was common to pave the way for the adversary so that he would not stop or try to regroup to return.
Un saludo


----------



## nelliot53

Elcanario said:


> In the wars of antiquity, it was common *to pave the way* for the adversary so that he would not stop or try to regroup to return.


   My exact words.


----------

